# Nature's Recipe: Veg recipe canned food - any good? Recommended for dogs with DM...



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

So I was reading a study done by a doctor and a clinic at a university regarding DM (Degenrative myelopathy for dogs).

The doctor recommended a certain diet for dogs affected by DM and regular exercise. He also mentioned that if the owner was unable to get all the ingredients, that this canned food contained alot of the necessary ingredients that could potentially help Rocky with his DM.

Have you guys tried this? Anything that stands out in the ingredients list that may be harmful? Just want to make sure it is ok to feed before I get him started on it.

Thanks!

Vegetarian: Water sufficient for processing, Carrots, pea protein, peas, soy protein Concentrate, soy protein isolate, sucrose, canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), brown rice, Molasses, calcium carbonate, green beans, guar Gum, dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, Choline chloride, carrageenan, vitamins (vitamin e Supplement, inositol, thiamine mononitrate, niacin Supplement, vitamin a supplement, d-calcium Pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, beta Carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin b6), Menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin k activity), vitamin d3 supplement, folic acid, Biotin, vitamin b12 supplement), salt, minerals (zinc Oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron Proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, Manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium Iodate, sodium selenite), garlic spice, l-lysine, Rosemary extract

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min.) 6.0%, crude fat (min.) 2.0%, crude fiber (max.) 1.0%, moisture (max.) 78.0%.

Nature's Recipe Adult Healthy Skin Cuts in Gravy Vegetarian Formula Canned Dog Food - Dog - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Degenerative myelopathy is a progressive spinal disorder.. no diet or medication can slow or stop the disease. I'd never feed a vegetarian diet to a dog- I'd pick a food high in meat.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

1) I know nothing about DM in dogs but I find it hard to understand why meat proteins should be avoided. What did the study say about this?
2) Added synthetic vitamin K/K3 (Menadione) is only necessary if the dog has been poisoned and then it shouldn't be taken orally in tiny amounts anyway. In 2012 K3 is only used in third world dairy production...and north American pet food.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

May I ask where you got this from? If anything I would think that veggies and fruits would make DM worse. All the extra sugars and things just aren't needed. I would want something that would keep down pain levels, keep any working muscles in top shape, and salvage as much of that rear as long as possible. I forget what it's called, but there's some drug out there a few Boxers have used that have helped with some of the DM symptoms. You might want to try looking around Breed specific forums for breeds that are susceptible to DM.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i would avoid anything with "soy protein Concentrate, soy protein isolate" because the method that is used to separate the oil from the protein in non-organic human food involves hexane, an EPA-labeled air pollutant and neurotoxin. I doubt they use a better method in dog food.


----------



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Degenerative myelopathy is a progressive spinal disorder.. no diet or medication can slow or stop the disease. I'd never feed a vegetarian diet to a dog- I'd pick a food high in meat.


Not very encouraging or even helpful are you?

And this is based on what? Have you done research yourself or dealt with dogs with DM?

Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds

Also, for your info, there have been many cases so far of dogs who have completely healed from DM after a stem cell surgery, so your facts are wrong/outdated/based on nothing...


----------



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

Also:

"Using the vegetables, the diet also provides many nutrient and vitamins which are not found in commercial dog food. If commercial dog food is given, giving extra Soy Concentrate, Soy Lecithin and Beta-Carotene to the diet will improve the commercial food. They are not needed, if you feed the above diet. The diet provides a balanced, moderate protein and fat diet which is high in many essential nutrients. The only commercial food which fulfills many of the goals is Nature's Recipe Canine Vegetarian Diet, available from many specialty pet supply stores."


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

rockysdad said:


> Not very encouraging or even helpful are you?
> 
> And this is based on what? Have you done research yourself or dealt with dogs with DM?
> 
> ...


She is sort of right though. It does progress, I'm in Boxers and have learned a lot from seeing different cases. Now, German Shepherd DM. They believe a different gene causes it so it could possibly be cureable. 

I still don't understand the excerpt you quoted though. Where is it from? And what does it have to do with DM progression?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No need to be rude. Just saying, there is no factual research that says a vegetarian dog food will help with a progressive, genetic disease. Stem cell surgery may very well work- I don't know- but it is still a very new discovery and technology. It's not really available for the majority of people.


----------



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> She is sort of right though. It does progress, I'm in Boxers and have learned a lot from seeing different cases. Now, German Shepherd DM. They believe a different gene causes it so it could possibly be cureable.
> 
> I still don't understand the excerpt you quoted though. Where is it from? And what does it have to do with DM progression?


This is from the article i posted a link to, its from the diet and supplements section, a combination of diet, exercise, and medication has stopped or slowed the progress of DM:
"The combination of aminocaproic acid, N-acetylcysteine, dietary supplements and exercise is the best treatment we have been able to discover to date. It corrects those aspects of the immune dysfunction which we can treat, based upon our belief that DM is an immune-mediated inflammatory disease. We always hope that all patients will respond to our treatment protocol. Unfortunately, it does not work in all cases; however, this combined treatment has been up to 80% effective in patients diagnosed at the University of Florida. The chances of successful treatment are improved if the therapy is begun early in the course of DM rather than later. A response to the drugs should be evident within the first 7-10 days."


----------



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

Caty M said:


> No need to be rude. Just saying, there is no factual research that says a vegetarian dog food will help with a progressive, genetic disease. Stem cell surgery may very well work- I don't know- but it is still a very new discovery and technology. It's not really available for the majority of people.


Again this is why alot of dog owners end up putting their dogs to sleep, is because of mis-information like this...I clearly posted a clinical study at a university which showed the combination of diet, exercise, and medication has slowed or stopped DM in 80% of cases, so you cant say there is no factual research available.

And also in regards to stem cells, it is actually widely available now.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

One thing I'd like to point out is that that article was written in 1998. That's 13-14 years ago! So much more investigation into DM has occurred. Do you know what copies of the gene he has?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I just saw this thread... sigh, Rocky is correct, it is misinformation that is a problem in this condition. This has nothing to do with any of my other "disagreeing" posts. I personally know and call a dear friend the lay person who has caused so many advancements and hope for the GSD and other breeds in dealing with this horrible condition. Marjorie Zimmerman's website and be found here Degenerative Myelopathy Support Group - Jack Flash's Homepage Roger Clemmons has worked tirelessly for years on this problem in our breed and on the specific type that affects them. He is not coo coo or outdated. His diet and medication recommendations have helped many dogs live longer, full lives while starving off the progressive symptoms of this disease. My Emma was Flash tested by this man and found free of the gene he was concentrating on. His diet recommendation is actually a home cooked diet which he gives the recipe to (contains meat) and the vegetarian food is *only* recommended if the owner preferred to stick with a commercially prepared diet. I am sorry *NO ONE* on this planet knows more about DM than Dr. Clemmons, no one. The OFA supported and is using a test that detects an entirely different DM that effects many breeds, the test does not identify GSD DM which is causing a whole new nightmare in the GSD breed. The treatments do work, they are effective and every DM dog owner should be made aware of them so they can decide what they want to do. Too many vets are not aware of this and for years DM dog owners have been informing them one at a time.

I can understand people having opinions on the face value of things however in this case people have no idea about this situation or what Rocky was referring to and in the case of medical conditions I think it behooves us all to at least check into something before shooting it down or offering medical advice 

Be farwarned, many will not like Marj or Dr. Clemmon's thoughts on raw foods. These two people have helped hundreds of dogs deal with this terrible disease and the information provided is invaluable.


----------

